# Hệ thống phân phối dòng  máy lạnh âm trần inverter giá CỰC RẺ siêu hấp dẫn



## ngohuonghlvan (22/7/21)

*ĐIỀU HÒA ÂM TRẦN INVERTER NÀO RẺ NHẤT HIỆN NAY*
*Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter* thuộc máy lạnh âm trần nên trước hết nó được lựa chọn để lắp ở những không gian có diện tích rộng, cần làm mát đến từng ngóc ngách giống như các loại máy lạnh âm trần khác. Vì thế mới được nhà thầu ưa chuộng nhiều nhất. Vậy nên sản phẩm nào là rẻ nhất 





*Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter *hiện tại còn là một dòng máy lạnh khá mới ở thị trường Việt Nam, vì thế mà hầu như chỉ có những thương hiệu lớn, thật sự chất lượng mới phân phối và sản xuất sản phẩm này.

Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Daikin 1.5hp – 6.5hp: 19.550.000đ – 48.650.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Mitsubishi Heavy 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 27.900.000đ – 53.500.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter LG 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 21.200.000đ – 36.500.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Panasonic 2.0hp – 5.5hp: 26.100.000đ – 46.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần Inverter Toshiba 1.5hp – 6.5hp: 22.500.000đ – 40.600.000đ
==> Thi công _máy lạnh âm trần Inverter_ phù hợp với những không gian kín, ít lượng người ra vào, hoạt động trong thời gian dài từ 4 tiếng trở lên, nơi tập trung nhiều người,… chẳng hạn như:

Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho văn phòng công ty.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho nhà hàng.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho showroom.
Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter cho bệnh viện.
….
Khi đã quyết định mua* máy lạnh âm trần Inverter *thì điều tiếp theo bạn quan tâm là tìm một địa chỉ thật uy tín và chuyên nghiệp để mua và thi công. Chúng tôi, dịch vụ điện lạnh Hải Long Vân luôn tự tin là tổng đại lý và thi công máy lạnh âm trần Inverter chính hãng giá sỉ nói riêng và các sản phẩm máy lạnh khác nói chung chuyên nghiệp nhất. Liên hệ Hotline 0909 787 022 để được tư vấn giảm giá cho mình nhé.
Xem thêm nhiều hơn dòng máy lạnh âm trần tại: máy lạnh âm trần giá rẻ
Các bài viết liên quan:
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất


----------

